# ترنيمة كلنا كده "من شريط مستنى ايه"



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ترنيمة اكتر من راااااااااااائعة لفريق المخلص "the savior team" 
كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس بمصر الجديدة هليوبلس
من شريطهم الجديد "مستنى ايه









لينك مباشر على سيرفر المنتدى 

واول ما اوصل للشريط كامل هجيبهولكو على طول
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*كلمااااااااااااات الترنيمة*

كلماااات الترنيمة 





كلنا كده وقت الضعف.. وقت الهموم.. وقت التجارب 
زى غريق وسط المحيط من غير سفينة ولا حتى قارب
بس الفرق بينا ف اللى ماسك طوق النجاة 
ده مش بس طوق ده المحيط نفسه ف حماه
______
مهما كان حملك تقيل مش هتشيله ابدا لوحدك
هو ربك عنك يشيل ف وقت ضعفك هيبقى سندك
فاتح حضنه ليك ياابنه وهتحس براحة ف ايديه
 انفض عنك كل همومك وارمى كل حملك عليه
______
كلنا كده وقت الضعف.. وقت الهموم.. وقت التجارب 
زى غريق وسط المحيط من غير سفينة ولا حتى قارب
بس الفرق بينا ف اللى ماسك طوق النجاة 
ده مش بس طوق ده المحيط نفسه ف حماه
______
الفرصة معانا اننا نرفع قلوبنا ونشكره على النعمة دى
ونقوله خلالالاص ومن انهارده ايامنا كلها ليك
______​


----------



## ROWIS (24 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكريييييييييييييييييييييييييين قوي
قوي 
قوي
منتظرين الشريط كامل
​


----------



## oesi no (24 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكر على الترنيمة 
فى انتظار الشريط كامل يا جينا ​


----------



## PETER POLES (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الترنيمه الرائعه دي يا جينا *
*تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتي *
*منتظرين باقي الشريط*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى جدا على الترنيمه 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى جدا 
رويس + جورج + بيتر + ميرو + كوكو
على مروركم ..يارب تكون الترنيمة عجبتكوا
ومتتلزقوش فى الكلام ..انا قولت لوووووو لقيت الشريط هجيبهولكو ​


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ginajoojoo قال:


> ميرسى جدا​
> رويس + جورج + بيتر + ميرو + كوكو
> على مروركم ..يارب تكون الترنيمة عجبتكوا
> 
> ومتتلزقوش فى الكلام ..انا قولت لوووووو لقيت الشريط هجيبهولكو ​


* هههههههههههههه*
*لا احنا الصراحه ما بنصدق *
*والكلمه اللي تطلع منك دا بمثابه وعد لينا:t30:*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هانى عيد لبيب جرجس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

[[b]_center]بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس[/center] 

مرسى كتير على الترنيمة الجميلة دى 
وربنا معاك ويعوضك وعلطول فى الجديد 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
امين​_[/b]


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * هههههههههههههه*
> *لا احنا الصراحه ما بنصدق *
> *والكلمه اللي تطلع منك دا بمثابه وعد لينا:t30:*​



ههههههههه  وانا بهزر ياقمر ..ده انا عنيا ليكو
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتير 
اغريغوريوس  & هانى
لمروركم الجميل..يارب تكون الترنيمة عجبتكو​


----------



## m3a.allah (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ربنا يباركك


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 سبتمبر 2008)

m3a.allah قال:


> شكرا ربنا يباركك



ميرسى على مرورك..ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااا ترنيمة رائعة وفى انتظار الشريط


----------



## rere rere (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااا جداااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## magdy2007 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

[q-bible] 
انتظرو الشريط كامل هجبهلكم من عيوني دة كليب طرقت علي بابي من الشريط هو اصلا شريط في منتهي الروعة تحياتي ليكم 

[/q-bible]

ترنيمة طرقت على بابى لفريق المخلص بكنيسة مارجرجس والانبا ابرام مصر الجديدة ترنيمة جميلة جدا وياربت تعجبكم .....​



 :download:

[YOUTUBE]yoB9pUk1Gk4[/YOUTUBE] 
تصميم الكليب فريق الصليب ​


----------



## magdy2007 (4 أكتوبر 2008)

magdy2007 قال:


> [q-bible]
> انتظرو الشريط كامل هجبهلكم من عيوني دة كليب طرقت علي بابي من الشريط هو اصلا شريط في منتهي الروعة تحياتي ليكم
> 
> [/q-bible]
> ...


اسف  الكليب متحطش كويس في المشاركة الي فاتت :heat:


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ثانكس يا مجدى على مشاركتك الفعالة وعلى الكليب ربنا يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (14 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## dingo (12 نوفمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## menaglal (21 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك عزيزى على الترنيمة الجميلة


----------

